# Flying Merkel at the Mecum auction



## frankster41 (Mar 30, 2015)

I went to the Mecum auction of E.J. Cole, 220 Motorcycles brought in over 10 million dollars 
These are the sold prices on the three highest bikes
1915 Cyclone board track racer  $775,000 plus 10% buyers fee ($852,500)
1907 Strap Tank Harley Davidson all original $650,000 plus 10% ($715,000)
1911 Flying Merkel board track racer all original $385,000 plus 10% ($423,500)
It was a once in a lifetime collection like this going for auction.
I took a pretty close look at the Flying Merkel bicycle and it was very nice, yes it was missing the front fender.
I did not even see a single person look at it so I thought I might have a chance at it. Boy was I ever wrong.
Auctioneer started at $12,000 dropped to $10,000 $8000 $6000 $4000 $2000 then it took off from there and the hammer dropped at $10,000 plus 10%.  This all happened in less than one minute. The Merkel bicycle was one of the cheapest items in the entire auction. I figure someone picked it up for a decoration or something. The pictures in the Mecum catalog kind of looked fake. Here is the real deal.
Frank


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent! Always looking for reference. Thanks so much.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2015)

it may leak oil, hence the rubber mat? 
Does anyone know what tire that is on those rims?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 30, 2015)

abe lugo said:


> Does anyone know what tire that is on those rims?




They look like the Universals pneumatics, from the late 80's. The ones that actually hold air!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> I figure someone picked it up for a decoration or something.
> Frank




It will probably turn up hanging from the ceiling at a Cracker Barrel...


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> It will probably turn up hanging from the ceiling at a Cracker Barrel...




NYC Times Square Cracker Barrel, maybe.

The universale tires I have on a motorbike I recently acquired have a circle shaped thread. That one is almost diamond. Either way I figured, If I bought into this at that price I woudl want supple,mmmmm soft correct chain threads, right?

The bike itself minus wheels and tires is nice.


ah you can get those still
https://www.universaltire.com/28-x-1-1-2-universal-bicycle-tire-white.html
https://www.universaltire.com/28-x-1-1-2-universal-bicycle-tire-cinnamon.html

valve does not actually work, like sealed air in there or something.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> It will probably turn up hanging from the ceiling at a Cracker Barrel...




Ouch! That would suck.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank for the pictures. That bicycle appears to be wearing a (D&J?) multi-piece crank set. 

Does it look as if there are wooden inserts in the bars? 

And is that a banjo tensioner sticking out from the rear hub in the second picture?


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 30, 2015)

I have pics of some really early Racycle motorcycles I will try and post them between now and the weekend sometime.
Frank


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2015)

*Frankster41 ... thank YOU very much for posting fotos of that F-M.

Great documentation it be ..... *


........ patric





===========================
===========================


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 30, 2015)

No problem
I like the decal for the headbadge.
It was listed as a 1915 or 1916


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 30, 2015)

abe lugo said:


> NYC Times Square Cracker Barrel, maybe.
> 
> The universale tires I have on a motorbike I recently acquired have a circle shaped thread. That one is almost diamond. Either way I figured, If I bought into this at that price I woudl want supple,mmmmm soft correct chain threads, right?
> 
> ...




Yes, you can still purchase the faux style Universals, but they don't hold air (they're for display only). The ones I bought back in the '80's, the valve worked and you could fill the tires with air!
The tires on the Merkel are Elizabeth's.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2015)

nice zoom- eagle eye. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> I like the decal for the headbadge.
> It was listed as a 1915 or 1916






*Frankster41 ... I took the liberty of adding a little horsepower to two of your fotos.
If this presents a problem, I will delete.

There is a wonderful thread within the CABE ... Anyone here own a Miami Flying Merkel Bicycle ? ... initiated by CABE Member, Double Nickel.

Your thread regarding this F-M machine at auction would be welcome in it's entirety - to that thread.*
Maybe a moderator will get on board ... with your permission.


If I am out of line by being a pushy, controlling, little beast ... lemme know ...
and I will delete this entire entry.


Thank You - frankster41 .....


...... patric




*26-T*







======================
======================


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2015)

Great photo's & great thread, thanks all.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey Hoofhearted
Not a problem sharing pics. If these pics can help anyone in anyway please go ahead and use them .
Sharing is what I am all about. Great to hear the pics are being used.
Frank

Wait until you see the Racycle motorcycle pics


----------

